# A+ Slingshot Kit Fox Mods



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

A+ Slingshot's Kit Fox slingshot is unique. It is a hammer grip. It is not pocketable (unless your pockets are the size of a haversack). It is designed for heavy tubes and an oversize leather pouch. It is also designed to be shot instinctively. On the hybrid model (which I have) you adjust the arm brace with a 1/2" wrench. Out of the box, it is ready to shoot rocks or heavy ammo (Perry and Kay recommend 1/2" steel) .

There are times when I want to take a few shots in the basement and the Kit Fox, as set up, should really be shot outdoors.

I turned it into an indoor shooter by rigging up some flat-bands and using a golf tee as a reference point.

I put a 3/8" ball bearing into an old Trumark tube and then wrapped and tuck the flat-band onto the tube.









I then attached a golf tee to the left fork as my reference point.

















Here is the modified slingshot.









It is way more accurate then I am.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Interesting solution to that problem.

Glad it working out for you.

It's amazing what we'll do when we really like shooting a particular frame!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I like it. Does the tee interfere with the bands passing through?


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

That's pretty slick, I like it a lot


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Where there's a will to shoot, there's always a way


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I like it. Does the tee interfere with the bands passing through?


I thought that it might, but it does not. Early design stages. I have run a lot of 3/8" steel shot through it which gives me some ideas for improvements.

Kawkan, Raventree78, and AKA Forgotten - thanks for the positive comments.


----------

